# Convert Fisheye to Regular Wide Angle



## Discreetspeed (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi guys,

I know how to take a picture in CS3 and make it look like a fish eye but how do I make a picture taken with a fisheye lens and make it look like it was taken with a regular lens?


----------



## SrBiscuit (Feb 26, 2010)

filter---distort---lens distortion
then mess with the slider for 'lens correction' (i think...cant recall exact wording as im not at home).


----------



## AlexColeman (Feb 26, 2010)

DXO Optics


----------

